# UAE - Polio Vaccination Certificate



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

I have been living in the UAE for a decade now. Are Pakistanis required to provide Polio Vaccination Certificate even if they are not living in Pakistan?


----------



## hhassan (Feb 15, 2017)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have been living in the UAE for a decade now. Are Pakistanis required to provide Polio Vaccination Certificate even if they are not living in Pakistan?


Yes, they want it. You can get it from any polyclinic or small hospital. And get a certificate printed and signed by the medical officer there with your details which prove that you got the vaccination.

If you get it as an adult, they can also give you drops. Anything works as long as you get a certificate and signed.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

did you get polio certificate?
i am also from pakistan and live in UAE. where to get it? is it necessary? please advise.
thanks



Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have been living in the UAE for a decade now. Are Pakistanis required to provide Polio Vaccination Certificate even if they are not living in Pakistan?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> did you get polio certificate?
> i am also from pakistan and live in UAE. where to get it? is it necessary? please advise.
> thanks


See this link
It may be helpful 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vaccination-certificate-uae.html#post12946426

Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> I have been living in the UAE for a decade now. Are Pakistanis required to provide Polio Vaccination Certificate even if they are not living in Pakistan?


most probably yes !


----------

